# S Scale Availability?



## Wooglin

I think S-scale is the perfect size. Not too big and not too small. But what is the general availability of prototypical products? Not seeing a whole lot out there. Strange that this size is not more widely manufactured.


----------



## jackmack

Go on eBay and search "American Flyer" for starters. That will show a large amount of the vintage stuff. American Models and S Helper would be brand new products that run on Flyer S gauge layouts.
Depending on where you live there can be model train shows where you can also find some S gauge. 
Just invest in a copy of Greenberg's American Flyer price guide and start hunting.


----------



## llskis

Wooglin said:


> I think S-scale is the perfect size. Not too big and not too small. But what is the general availability of prototypical products? Not seeing a whole lot out there. Strange that this size is not more widely manufactured.


Your not looking to hard. Fastest growing gauge now in the US. Lionel has devoted a whole single catalog to A/F "S" gauge as with Charles Ro (Largest Lionel Dealer in the US)FYI Larry

P.S. Also MTH has gotten into "S" gauge now as with American Models. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## RookieHudson

I'm new to model trains and A.F. I'm finding wayyyy more stuff than the bank accountant appreciates..


----------



## flyernut

Wooglin said:


> I think S-scale is the perfect size. Not too big and not too small. But what is the general availability of prototypical products? Not seeing a whole lot out there. Strange that this size is not more widely manufactured.


LOTS of stuff out there. Old stuff like original flyer, to newer stuff as mentioned above. I have G scale, standard gauge, O, and "s". I love the flyer stuff as that's what I had when I was a kid 60 years ago.. Boxcars are plentiful, as well as gondolas, hoppers, and tank cars, mostly for $20 bucks apiece or less.


----------



## Wooglin

Thanks. Ive checked out Lionel AF, MTH and American Models. Certainly some very cool stuff out there. Unfortunately, compared to HO the selection is minimal for steamers...at least in the latest catalogs I looked at.

I like what I see from MTH and hopefully they will start producing more steamers in S scale. I am looking for historically accurate models, or at least as close as possible.


----------



## flyernut

Wooglin said:


> Thanks. Ive checked out Lionel AF, MTH and American Models. Certainly some very cool stuff out there. Unfortunately, compared to HO the selection is minimal for steamers...at least in the latest catalogs I looked at.
> 
> I like what I see from MTH and hopefully they will start producing more steamers in S scale. I am looking for historically accurate models, or at least as close as possible.


Where abouts in PA are you?? I have family in Pottsville area as well as Freeland.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I feel for you as I too find little available compared to the other scales O and HO. However, there are a few places to search for some decent scenery and other items....first place to check is at the NASG Website, look under "S Resources" for a listing of manufacturers who cater to us S-guys...http://www.nasg.org/index.html
NASG has may resources where you can get very realistic looking engines, pricey though, but they aren't toys either. You can also find more listings here....http://www.royhoffman.com/pwrr/links.html
Scenery Unlimited is strictly also for S-scale -- their catalog is packed with tons of stuff, unfortunately it must be ordered for a fee, but well worth it if you buy stuff from them. Port Lines Hobbies is the go-to place for Flyer parts and other S-scale stuff. The list can be expanded, but I think you get the idea. Simply search around the internet and you'll find places for S-scale items.

I'm in PA too...where are you located?


----------



## bigblock

*S scale availability*

There is a ton online especially with MTH entering the fray and portlines has quite a bit.
Sidetracks.net has a bit. nicholassmithtrains in Broomall,Pa has lots of Flyer.
My biggest gripe in S-gauge is turnout selection. #4 is the common available switch, although Tom's turnouts in Maine tomsturnouts.com can build them if you like, unless you like building your own. All aforementioned sites are on the web. Hope this helps.


----------



## flyernut

bigblock said:


> There is a ton online especially with MTH entering the fray and portlines has quite a bit.
> Sidetracks.net has a bit. nicholassmithtrains in Broomall,Pa has lots of Flyer.
> My biggest gripe in S-gauge is turnout selection. #4 is the common available switch, although Tom's turnouts in Maine tomsturnouts.com can build them if you like, unless you like building your own. All aforementioned sites are on the web. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the info, and welcome..:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Aflyer

Wooglin,
I agree "S" is the perfect size, and there are lots of stuff available both old and New as NuttinButFlyer, Flyernut, and all the others have said.

Please check out this link, I belong to the Carolinas division of ASCG. There are also some links to other sources for S gauge trains and accessory's, clubs and forums as well:

http://www.trainweb.org/acsg/ 

Aflyer


----------



## llskis

Aflyer said:


> Wooglin,
> I agree "S" is the perfect size, and there are lots of stuff available both old and New as NuttinButFlyer, Flyernut, and all the others have said.
> 
> FWIW: I heard the following from several people and sources:
> 
> The one thing that has really set the "S" gauge on the upward swing is the new track that
> has become available. The track I'm talking about is the new Lionel "Fastrack" an the old
> "S-Trax" from S-Helper that now is available from MTH. I use the latter and it is just wonderful to use; both realistic and conductivity can not be beat.IMHO
> 
> I also like a lot of our members started with the old A/F track and believe me it is :
> 
> "ONE BIG HEADACHE":hah:
> 
> One has to have a bottle of "Excedrin" when using it. Of course: JMHO Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

There's no doubt the new track today is much better. When I dug out my Flyers from my youth, my first goal at hand was to obtain as much track as possible since I'm planning a huge permanent layout for my retirement project. So I went about buying every boxload I could find. Then I discovered there was new track available. Well, I have too much $$$ tied up in the old stuff to change lanes now. Besides, the old track is a bargain compared to the cost of the new stuff. Don't get me wrong, if I had the $$$ I'd drop what I have and buy several tons. Unfortunately I do not have those resources...so I make do with what I have. I've seen others use the old track with great success. I'll need to be careful and select only the best pieces and keep them perfectly clean with good conductivity. But I have faith I'll do well.


----------



## Wooglin

Thanks again for all the replies. I look forward to diving into the some of the recommendations.

To my fellow Pennsylvanians, I am in Chester County.


----------



## llskis

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> There's no doubt the new track today is much better. When I dug out my Flyers from my youth, my first goal at hand was to obtain as much track as possible since I'm planning a huge permanent layout for my retirement project. So I went about buying every boxload I could find. Then I discovered there was new track available. Well, I have too much $$$ tied up in the old stuff to change lanes now. Besides, the old track is a bargain compared to the cost of the new stuff. Don't get me wrong, if I had the $$$ I'd drop what I have and buy several tons. Unfortunately I do not have those resources...so I make do with what I have. I've seen others use the old track with great success. I'll need to be careful and select only the best pieces and keep them perfectly clean with good conductivity. But I have faith I'll do well.


N/B/F: I wish you well;don't forget to get that Excedrin!


----------



## Promotionaltrucks

*S-Scale Trucks and Tractor Trailers*

If any of you s scalers/gauges are looking for 1/64 Modern trucks and tractor trailers let me know. I have a ton of them with all different types of trailers from dry vans, tankers, flatbed, curtain side, etc... At very good prices. These are die cast metal. Email types interested in to [email protected] Brad


----------



## flyernut

llskis said:


> Aflyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wooglin,
> I agree "S" is the perfect size, and there are lots of stuff available both old and New as NuttinButFlyer, Flyernut, and all the others have said.
> 
> FWIW: I heard the following from several people and sources:
> 
> The one thing that has really set the "S" gauge on the upward swing is the new track that
> has become available. The track I'm talking about is the new Lionel "Fastrack" an the old
> "S-Trax" from S-Helper that now is available from MTH. I use the latter and it is just wonderful to use; both realistic and conductivity can not be beat.IMHO
> 
> I also like a lot of our members started with the old A/F track and believe me it is :
> 
> "ONE BIG HEADACHE":hah:
> 
> One has to have a bottle of "Excedrin" when using it. Of course: JMHO Larry
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing but original flyer track, and it performs great. I keep it clean, make sure the pins are bent out a little as instructed in the owners manuals, and use extra lock-ons.Myself, like NBF, have alot of it, and I only use the best pieces. I was running GarGraves flex track and it is wonderful stuff. The only reason I switched back to flyer track was I obtained quite a lot of it, along with the rubber roadbed. It was what I had as a kid.
Click to expand...


----------



## jackmack

I'm curious. How do you use the lock-ons with the roadbed attached, or am I misinterpreting.


----------



## flyernut

jackmack said:


> I'm curious. How do you use the lock-ons with the roadbed attached, or am I misinterpreting.


Original flyer track with rubber roadbed is what I'm talking about. it's easy to just cut a small piece of rubber out of the roadbed to place an extra lock-on.To add extra feeds, or lock-ons, you can easily solder wires to the bottom of the track so you will not see them.


----------



## jackmack

Ok, I think I WAS misinterpreting. I was thinking of the u shaped track clips. You are talking about terminal connectors, correct? I just slide them on between the track and the roadbed. I only cut for thicker stuff like uncouplers.


----------



## Aflyer

jackmack said:


> Ok, I think I WAS misinterpreting. I was thinking of the u shaped track clips. You are talking about terminal connectors, correct? I just slide them on between the track and the roadbed. I only cut for thicker stuff like uncouplers.


Another solution is to just solder your wires on the bottom of the rail and make a slit in the roadbed to pass the wires through. 

This makes for a neat solution, and if you choose to run a buss line around your layout you can use suitcase connectors to connect the feeder wires, the ones you will solder to the track.

I don't have any good pictures, but I have added a feeder wire to every third piece of old style Flyer Tubular track.
Aflyer


----------



## Aflyer

I am reposting the link I posted a few days ago. I should have provided the link that will take you dirtily to the resource links list.

http://www.trainweb.org/acsg/links.html

Happy rails,

Aflyer


----------



## Dearborn Station

Aflyer said:


> Another solution is to just solder your wires on the bottom of the rail and make a slit in the roadbed to pass the wires through.
> 
> This makes for a neat solution, and if you choose to run a buss line around your layout you can use suitcase connectors to connect the feeder wires, the ones you will solder to the track.
> 
> I don't have any good pictures, but I have added a feeder wire to every third piece of old style Flyer Tubular track.
> Aflyer


I have a 312 steam engine that runs at high speeds on blocks but on the old American Flyer track, it runs slower except over the areas of track close to two #690 track terminals.

I use all original American Flyer track embedded in rubber roadbed.

Since the layout is portable, currently set up on the concrete basement floor, I am reluctant to set up bus wires and feeders under the track and the like. 

I would be interested in your thoughts about supplying more constant current along the track.

Rich


----------



## Dearborn Station

Sorry, I neglected to add one more thought to my previous message. I am considering simply adding more #690 track terminals, spaced evenly around the layout.

Rich


----------



## flyernut

Dearborn Station said:


> Sorry, I neglected to add one more thought to my previous message. I am considering simply adding more #690 track terminals, spaced evenly around the layout.
> 
> Rich


That will work just fine..That's what I use, about every 6' apart.


----------



## Dearborn Station

flyernut said:


> That will work just fine..That's what I use, about every 6' apart.


flyernut, thanks for that reply. I have plenty of track and rubber roadbed, so I may just order fair number of track terminals. They are not all that expensive. Do you attempt to conceal the wiring or bundle it close to the roadbed, just to keep it out of the way?

Rich


----------



## flyernut

Dearborn Station said:


> flyernut, thanks for that reply. I have plenty of track and rubber roadbed, so I may just order fair number of track terminals. They are not all that expensive. Do you attempt to conceal the wiring or bundle it close to the roadbed, just to keep it out of the way?
> 
> Rich


Hi Rich.. If using a table-top lay-out, I just drill holes in the surface and run them underneath. If using a floor,etc, I use 2 conductor wire, and try to keep it neat. If you try to run it under the rubber roadbed, you might have high spots, causing de-railments, in my opinion.


----------

